# whens the next rep show-west mids



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

hi,never been to a show but i really wanna go to one,could some1 tell me where & when in the west midlands theres gonna be 1 :notworthy: thanks


----------



## mattb22 (Feb 1, 2007)

Next one as far as im aware:

27th November 2011: CREAKS Show
Location: Wyre Forest Glades leisure centre, Bromsgrove Street, Kidderminster, Worcestershire, DY10 1PP
Contact: [email protected]


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

mattb22 said:


> Next one as far as im aware:
> 
> 27th November 2011: CREAKS Show
> Location: Wyre Forest Glades leisure centre, Bromsgrove Street, Kidderminster, Worcestershire, DY10 1PP
> Contact: [email protected]


thank you :2thumb: x


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you might want to double check its still on before you travel though?


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

pigglywiggly said:


> you might want to double check its still on before you travel though?


nobody knows if its still gonna take place or not though :blush:, thanks anyway x


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

debiorme said:


> nobody knows if its still gonna take place or not though :blush:, thanks anyway x


 
I have tried contacting the organisers but can not get a reply
would be very grateful if anyone does know if this show is going ahead could you please either pm me on here or via email to [email protected]


Thank you for your time.


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

im still not 100% sure that this shows on :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## arachne (Nov 9, 2010)

CREAKS Breeders' Meeting *is* on;
27th November 2011,
Location: Wyre Forest Glades leisure centre, Bromsgrove Street, Kidderminster, Worcestershire, DY10 1PP
Contact: [email protected]


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

*.*

:2thumb: thanks x


----------



## Slashware (Dec 20, 2009)

There seems to be this is it ? isn't it ? about the creaks shows every time and every time so far it has happend, Hopefully see you all agian this time


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

*If your prepared to drive a bit then theres Doncaster on 6th November.*


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

thanks all:2thumb: this shows deffo on so ill be going : victory: 
hope to god theres loads of cresties there:flrt:


----------

